# Lights dim and then go bright - ONLY ON ONE CIRCUIT



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Do they back to normal brightness or get brighter than back to normal?

You have the classic signs of a loose neutral.
Pull all receptacles and switches to check all connections.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The problem sounds like a loose connection. It could be in any of the junction boxes on the circuit. It could even be the breaker itself where it mounts into the panel.

If any of your receptacle use the push in back stab connections the wires should be moved to the screw terminals. Back stabs are a very common source of this problem.


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

jbfan said:


> Do they back to normal brightness or get brighter than back to normal?
> 
> You have the classic signs of a loose neutral.
> Pull all receptacles and switches to check all connections.


They just go dim and then back to normal. They do not get any brighter.


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

joed said:


> The problem sounds like a loose connection. It could be in any of the junction boxes on the circuit. It could even be the breaker itself where it mounts into the panel.
> 
> If any of your receptacle use the push in back stab connections the wires should be moved to the screw terminals. Back stabs are a very common source of this problem.


Well it sounds as if I have my work cut out for me. So the problem would normally NOT be in any of the lighting junction boxes correct? Just the receptacles? If that is the case I only have 4 to check!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The problem could be in ANY junction box including switches. I would start with ones that are easy to get to.


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

joed said:


> The problem could be in ANY junction box including switches. I would start with ones that are easy to get to.


But it was stated to really check the receptacles that had the push in wires in the back; that they tend to come lose. What should I check in the junction box for the wall lights and sconces I have?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

When did the problem start?
Any recent work that may have contributed to the problem?
Are you sure you have removed all loads except the lights?


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

jbfan said:


> When did the problem start?
> Any recent work that may have contributed to the problem?
> Are you sure you have removed all loads except the lights?


Yes positive I have removed all the load except lights. The problem started when Comcast came out and used a ethernet booster that actually plugs into a wall receptacle down where my modem is. Then another one is plugged in upstairs so my computer is hardwired into ethernet instead of being wireless. These "boosters" plug into a standard receptacle. BUT . . . I have taken them OUT of the receptacle and the lights, etc still dim. I even took the one out downstairs even though it is on a different circuit.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Your choice where to start. Since it is more than one light I think I would be checking other areas first. Receptacles are easiest to get at. You don't need a ladder. I would probably start with the outside receptacle. Possibility water or insects has gotten inside and corroded things.
But then if the lights stay on when the GFCI is tripped then the power for the lights doesn't go though the GFCI so probably not the problem area.


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

joed said:


> Your choice where to start. Since it is more than one light I think I would be checking other areas first. Receptacles are easiest to get at. You don't need a ladder. I would probably start with the outside receptacle. Possibility water or insects has gotten inside and corroded things.
> But then if the lights stay on when the GFCI is tripped then the power for the lights doesn't go though the GFCI so probably not the problem area.


Yes the GFI DOES include the outside receptacle. I was going to check the two receptacles above our bathroom sink first (one is the GFI) and then check the outside receptacle. After that, I'll keep trying I guess.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If the lights on that circuit just go dim, but not brighter,
then this is the classic signs of a loose/bad connecttion.
You will have to start at the beginning and check all connecttions
make sure all are clean and tight.
You could also have a faulty lenght of cable.


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bathroom gfci 20 amp is to be on its own circuit with nothing else except bath light/other bath .NEC


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

hidden 1 said:


> Bathroom gfci 20 amp is to be on its own circuit with nothing else except bath light/other bath .NEC


That wasn't required until the '99 code, if memory serves me correct.

It was very common to put outside receptacles off the bath GFI in those days.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Got a laser printer (or copy machine) connected to that circuit?

Those can cause similar symptoms .....


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes they used to allow those but not with a bedroom on bath circuit..would be good to know if wired after 99 also..


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

kbsparky said:


> Got a laser printer (or copy machine) connected to that circuit?
> 
> Those can cause similar symptoms .....


I have a laser printer before and it will cycle from time to time to keep it warm espcally if you leave them on standby mode which I useally turn it off if I don't need it for a while that will useally elemated the flickering lights.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

kbsparky said:


> Got a laser printer (or copy machine) connected to that circuit?
> 
> Those can cause similar symptoms .....


Yes I do have an all-in-one wireless printer connected to that circuit as well, however as I had stated, I unplugged EVERYTHING from that wall outlet to make sure it was not an issue with the load so the only thing running on that particular breaker was the bathroom lights. 

Tonight is the night that I will be pulling receptacles out of the wall and checking all the connections in the back. Wish me luck!

Thanks to EVERYONE who has provided feedback!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

hidden 1 said:


> Yes they used to allow those but not with a bedroom on bath circuit..would be good to know if wired after 99 also..


The bedroom outlet is not on the GFI. It is on the same breaker. The GFI is connected to the two bathroom receptacles above the double vanity and the one outside receptacle only.


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bathroom circuit should not ever have bedroom w it .nor same breaker .NEC dedicated circuit .


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

I want to thank EVERYONE for their input. After pulling 3 receptacles, the culprit was indeed the outside one. All 3 of them had the push-in type connections, however the outside receptacle I could push the neutral in about 1/4 inch more. I put everything back and voilá (sp?), the lights NO LONGER DIM AND GO BRIGHT! My wife is also happy that we did not need to spend hundreds of $$$ and no longer worried about a fire.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Good on ya !
now sit down, and have a celebratery beer, or two.


----------



## djbillbraun (Jul 18, 2013)

dmxtothemax said:


> Good on ya !
> now sit down, and have a celebratery beer, or two.


Already did my friend . . . already did.

Cheers!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

And then go back and move all the wires to the screws instead of pushing then in further and you shouldn't have this problem again.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

joed said:


> And then go back and move all the wires to the screws instead of pushing then in further and you shouldn't have this problem again.


If they don't maybe they will remember where the problem was when it happens again.


----------

